# Stumptown Herf with The Professor 8/9/08



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor, aka Dokk; aka Big D; aka Gerry's Biotch; aka Rhetoric Man (I just made that one up); aka Rat Bastard; aka Tater Salad (okay, so that one is Ron White), is coming to Stumptown! Don't miss this one of a kind, one-day event that is sure to be fun for almost some of the family!

To celebrate, the Stumptown crew is planning a herf on the patio (not to be confused with The Patio of Poker fame). The format is the usual Stumptown pot-luck and Mark will be smoking a brisket - let's hope be doesn't burn his lips again.

So come one, come all and herf with the Starz! Time is late afternoon until everyone falls asleep or leaves, so come prepared with No-Doz. The Stumptown crew has agreed to waive their usual room fees, so this one is even more affordable for out-of-towners (you know who you are).

There is no excuse not to make this herf. Limit one per customer. Valid where prohibited by law or common sense. Any children resulting from this event must be named 'Darrel' (hope for a boy). The decisions of the judges are final, so bribe early, bribe often.

This is a Stumptown Herf Crew production. All rights denied. PM me for direcitons.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm also known as Captain Awesome. 

Very excited about this! Can't wait to see how you Stumptowners roll. :tu :ss

Dave/RBJ: you wants I should bring you some paint?  :chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Dave/RBJ: you wants I should bring you some paint?  :chk


Bring a hit man, we're taking up a collection :gn:gn:gn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:chk :chk :chk

Friday the 8th, I'm there.

Unless another family emergency arises.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Friday the 8th, I'm there.
> 
> Unless another family emergency arises.


Woo-hoo! Herf is Saturday the 9th, though.  Don't know whether I'll be coming into town on Friday evening or Saturday morning. Still gotta work out some details with the 'rents.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Woo-hoo! Herf is Saturday the 9th, though.  Don't know whether I'll be coming into town on Friday evening or Saturday morning. Still gotta work out some details with the 'rents.


Ah, my enfeebled brain. Anyway, the nurses with my meds would have reminded me on time.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

If I can make this one I hope to roll in on Friday night-need to be fresh for the party:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> If I can make this one I hope to roll in on Friday night-need to be fresh for the party:ss


We like it when you are fresh


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> We like it when you are fresh


Is that better than aged?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> The Professor, aka Dokk; aka Big D; aka Gerry's Biotch; aka Rhetoric Man (I just made that one up); aka Rat Bastard; aka Tater Salad (okay, so that one is Ron White), is coming to Stumptown!





The Professor said:


> I'm also known as Captain Awesome.


aka "Booger".


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm also known as Captain Awesome.
> 
> Very excited about this! Can't wait to see how you Stumptowners roll. :tu :ss
> 
> Dave/RBJ: you wants I should bring you some paint?  :chk


i need the spray kind to complete the project...:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> aka "Booger".


Doh! I forgot that one. Thanks, Admiral! :tu


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Gonna try to make it, seems like I can't firm up a schedule even 24 hours out anymore.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Gonna try to make it, seems like I can't firm up a schedule even 24 hours out anymore.


slacker...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

are you in on the 19th?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that your B-Day? What are the plans? 

I have been storing you smokes under the kitchen sink next to the mouse turds and rat poison.

Serioulsy, I need to get over your way, next Monday night. I swear.:r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We still doing this??????


BUMP


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Is that your B-Day? What are the plans?
> 
> I have been storing you smokes under the kitchen sink next to the mouse turds and rat poison.
> 
> Serioulsy, I need to get over your way, next Monday night. I swear.:r


safe and sound, eh? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> We still doing this??????
> 
> BUMP


yup. are you coming?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> yup. are you coming?


yup


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> yup


sweet!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I will not make this one - climbing Mt. St. Helens that weekend.

Next time.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Vorb said:


> I will not make this one - climbing Mt. St. Helens that weekend.
> 
> Next time.


You're a bastard! Every herf I miss, you make. And every herf I make, you miss!
Lets hit the Shilo sometime next week for a micro herf so you can pass those Benchmades off.

BTW, I'll make this one


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Vorb said:


> I will not make this one - climbing Mt. St. Helens that weekend.


Don't forget to make us something tasty. You can drop it off en route.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Don't forget to make us something tasty. You can drop it off en route.


I vote for Beefcake potatoes again!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I vote for Beefcake potatoes again!


I second it!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I vote for Beefcake potatoes again!


You can't turn me, your guest, into potatoes. It's just not right.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> You're a bastard! Every herf I miss, you make. And every herf I make, you miss!
> Lets hit the Shilo sometime next week for a micro herf so you can pass those Benchmades off.
> 
> BTW, I'll make this one


You two at a herf alone? here is a run down on the conversation:

"Hello"
"Hello"
"I like your hat"
"Thank you"
"Good bye"
"Good bye"

:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> You can't turn me, your guest, into potatoes. It's just not right.


they said beefcake not pork roll


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> they said beefcake not pork roll


Ouch!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Ouch!


we are just warmin' up...


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

This Awesome!

I am in Oregon then. 
I am so there​
I get to meet D for the 1st Time

CGal
BWave
Vstro

Nice!

Somebody PM me Info & directions


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> This Awesome!
> 
> I am in Oregon then.
> I am so there​
> ...


Excellent! PM Vstrommark for the address. It is at his house. I would send it to you, but all I know is how to get there, not the numbers or street names. :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Excellent! PM Vstrommark for the address. It is at his house. I would send it to you, but all I know is how to get there, not the numbers or street names. :ss


Done. Dang, we're turning into a major herf this time. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> This Awesome!
> 
> I am in Oregon then.
> I am so there​


Holy sh*t!!!!! That's awesome. I'll have to dig deep to find some aged NCs for ya.  I hear you finally tried a Cohiba Maduro 5 and liked it. Is that true? 

Mark: Can you PM me the address, too, for a couple of friends who aren't on CS? Thanks!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump! :tu Can't wait to herf with the Stumpy gorillas.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Bump! :tu Can't wait to herf with the Stumpy gorillas.


You are coming to this one?  :r rat bastard


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You are coming to this one?  :r rat bastard


:r:r:r :fu

I see how this is gonna be.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r :fu
> 
> I see how this is gonna be.....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bump. Don't forget, locals, bring some patio chairs or learn to rest like a stork. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Bump. Don't forget, locals, bring some patio chairs or learn to rest like a stork. :tu


or they can stretch out with Krypto


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> or they can stretch out with Krypto


aw, Krypto takes up the whole sofa!

Hey I can bring a chair:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> aw, Krypto takes up the whole sofa!


Only for Dave. He shares for pretty ladies like you


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Only for Dave. He shares for pretty ladies like you


There ya go, Dave:tg


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> There ya go, Dave:tg


I will have to drown my sorrow in scotch and red wine at the herf now...


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

This herf sounds so cool... I know I would end up in the dog house outside of my man cave if I were even to try the 608 mile round trip with gas at 4.00 +....

And for all you others out there that dont know, Eastern Oregon has tobacco plants growing everywhere..... at least in my minds eye!
You all have fun you crazy cats:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Biglizard1 said:


> This herf sounds so cool... I know I would end up in the dog house outside of my man cave if I were even to try the 608 mile round trip with gas at 4.00 +....
> 
> And for all you others out there that dont know, Eastern Oregon has tobacco plants growing everywhere..... at least in my minds eye!
> You all have fun you crazy cats:ss


Take Greyhound. We'll pick you up :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Take Greyhound. We'll pick you up :tu


double dog dare you


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Heeeeere, Leezird.. Leezird.. Leezird..... :ss

:chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

-MG- said:


> Heeeeere, Leezird.. Leezird.. Leezird..... :ss
> 
> :chk


Holy $hit! You speak!!! :r:ss


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Bigwaved said:


> Holy $hit! You speak!!! :r:ss


On such a momentous occasion, one would think our friend from the east would see fit to come celebrate at this weekends herf... :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> On such a momentous occasion, one would think our friend from the east would see fit to come celebrate at this weekends herf... :tu


Does this mean that you actually plan to show as well, Chris? :r


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Does this mean that you actually plan to show as well, Chris? :r


I'm on-call this weekend, but as long as the bat phone stays quiet, I'll be there (or working from there if I don't have to go in to fix things). :ss


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmmmm Airshow weekend...


If I get done with the airshow at a decent time, I wouldn't mind stopping by for a smoke. If I'm invited. I'm a noob at the cigar thing, so I would learn a bunch from some FOG's. :tu

-Mark. :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> I'm on-call this weekend, but as long as the bat phone stays quiet, I'll be there (or working from there if I don't have to go in to fix things). :ss


Right on!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mark-60 said:


> Mmmmm Airshow weekend...
> 
> If I get done with the airshow at a decent time, I wouldn't mind stopping by for a smoke. If I'm invited. I'm a noob at the cigar thing, so I would learn a bunch from some FOG's. :tu
> 
> -Mark. :ss


 No FOG's have shown for one of these yet, although Yahno is long in tooth


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark-60 said:


> Mmmmm Airshow weekend...
> 
> If I get done with the airshow at a decent time, I wouldn't mind stopping by for a smoke. If I'm invited. I'm a noob at the cigar thing, so I would learn a bunch from some FOG's. :tu
> 
> -Mark. :ss


FOGs? Poon coming?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> Mmmmm Airshow weekend...
> 
> If I get done with the airshow at a decent time, I wouldn't mind stopping by for a smoke. If I'm invited. I'm a noob at the cigar thing, so I would learn a bunch from some FOG's. :tu
> 
> -Mark.  :ss


PM sent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> FOGs? Poon coming?


can he find his way?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> FOGs? Poon coming?


nope. AARP shuffleboard tourney :chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

maybe he could borrow iGerry's iGPS


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> nope. AARP shuffleboard tourney :chk


Dang, that's right...I forgot....hmmmm


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Dang, that's right...I forgot....hmmmm


that is poon's line!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just did a quick calc and according to the great mileage of my durango...
314/20=15.7*4.18=$65.626

according to greyhound
1 way is 71 dollars

:hn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

just go ! I guarantee you will not regret going!cept for herfin with JRB that is......:hn just kiddin, all the stumptown crew are top notch ! even BWD!:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> just go ! I guarantee you will not regret going!cept for herfin with JRB that is......:hn just kiddin, all the stumptown crew are top notch ! even BWD!:r


why, I oughta...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

:cb :chk :r :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> :cb :chk :r :tu


Charlie you are now in CS timeout. Too many icons in a post.

Bad boy!

:bn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Charlie you are now in CS timeout. Too many icons in a post.
> 
> Bad boy!
> 
> :bn


Are you coming down?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Are you coming down?


I sure am. :chk: :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Then come on down!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Are you coming down?


I don't know how I missed this. Did the date get changed? I had this confused with a deal Charlie was doing I think.

I forget what city I am in half the time anyway.

I don't see why I couldn't make it. Hook me up with some directions. Charlie, do I smell carpool? Is Ken or anyone else going? I obviously came to the party WAY late on this.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> I don't know how I missed this. Did the date get changed? I had this confused with a deal Charlie was doing I think.
> 
> I forget what city I am in half the time anyway.
> 
> I don't see why I couldn't make it. Hook me up with some directions. Charlie, do I smell carpool? Is Ken or anyone else going? I obviously came to the party WAY late on this.


Jay it will be good to meet you :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> I don't see why I couldn't make it. Hook me up with some directions.


PM sent


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone going to the DPG Event

At 82nd Avenue Tobacco & Pipe, our relationship with the top cigar manufacturers allow us to host some of the greatest cigar events on the west coast. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Don Pepin Garcia
ROLLING EVENT! 

Thursday, August 7th
4 pm to 7 pm 

Buy 3 qualifying Cigars, 
Get 1 fresh-rolled Cigar FREE! 

SPECIAL BOX DISCOUNTS! 
plus, 
Free 5-pack sampler and fresh-rolled cigar with box purchases!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> PM sent


Got em. Thanks!

Now I just got to wave the magic wand and make it happen.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Got em. Thanks!
> 
> Now I just got to wave the magic wand and make it happen.


"And his little dog, too?"


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> "And his little dog, too?"


I have no problem shaking or waving whatever neccesary to make it.

Well, there are some lines I won't cross, but I doubt it would get to that.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I love that I could easily fit 77 cigars in my Zero. :r All packed and ready to herf. Flight leaves at 6am ... 1 hours away from where I live. Ugh. 

See y'all on Saturday! :tu :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

see you in a few days, rat bastard


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We are ready for you-hoo.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> see you in a few days, rat bastard


Indeed, JRB ... indeed!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

jovenhut said:


> Jay it will be good to meet you :tu


Ditto! I am in Chicago now and get back Thursday night. I will, finish what I need to on Friday and I will leave around Noon on Saturday.

There is a BBQ place right over the river on Jantzen beach that I know have good ribs. Sounds like we got a brisket already so some pork would be good.

I would whip up a batch, but I won't be home long enough, maybe next time.

Anything else? Cornhole, ladder golf, I will also bring some extra chairs. Or at least a good one for me.:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Whee...there is going to be games!:chk:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Whee...there is going to be games!:chk:chk


Indeed, let the games begin! Let's start by moving the herf to some place Darrel doesn't know about ... :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You are such a tease...looks like the weather is going to be perfect!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Say Mark, what's the Professor Herf schedule looking like for the weekend?

(I'd sure like to go but volunteered to clear brush on the island all day Saturday and... and... aw hell, more likely my ass just needs a break after last weekend's epic 1280 mile herf ride. :ss)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> Say Mark, what's the Professor Herf schedule looking like for the weekend?
> 
> (I'd sure like to go but volunteered to clear brush on the island all day Saturday and... and... aw hell, more likely my ass just needs a break after last weekend's epic 1280 mile herf ride. :ss)


No rest for the wicked.....hahahahahahah!

Come get your stuff:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joan said:


> Say Mark, what's the Professor Herf schedule looking like for the weekend?
> 
> (I'd sure like to go but volunteered to clear brush on the island all day Saturday and... and... aw hell, more likely my ass just needs a break after last weekend's epic 1280 mile herf ride. :ss)


Saturday here, back to Seattle on Sunday sometime.

I think that Charlie has a herf at his house in Tacoma on Tuesday, check the herf forum.

Tell Martin that we'd be there, but Krypto has a headache :r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Saturday here, back to Seattle on Sunday sometime.


OOoooOOooo! I would LOVE to stay over, sail anejo corks over the fence and give CigarGal's astronaut panties the frog pond float test, but it's looking like I'll have to stay in Sunny West Seattle. DAG!

Of course, you KNOW I will show up for Darrel's herf if I can get away. Don't you, Darrel? :tu



> Tell Martin that we'd be there, but Krypto has a headache :r


WOOF!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> No rest for the wicked.....hahahahahahah!
> 
> Come get your stuff:tu


Hey, uh... I mean HEEEY! 

If you all only knew what off the chart, way big hoopy SCREAMIN' FUN CigarGal _en herf_---!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Joan said:


> Of course, you KNOW I will show up for Darrel's herf if I can get away. Don't you, Darrel? :tu


Of course. You know ... there'll be another chance to herf on Tuesday the 12th in Federal Way, too.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Of course. You know ... there'll be another chance to herf on Tuesday the 12th in Federal Way, too.


DAG! If I could carve out weeknight herf time I'd be so there.

I will just try harder to come see you at the frog pond. 

And don't forget your astronaut panties! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Joan said:


> And don't forget your astronaut panties! :tu


I never do, Joan. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I never do, Joan. :tu


note to self: add incense to the shopping list ...


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

The Professor said:


> I never do, Joan. :tu


Someone please tell the NoOb what the heck "Astronaut Panties" are!



-Mark.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> note to self: add incense to the shopping list ...


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> Someone please tell the NoOb what the heck "Astronaut Panties" are!
> 
> 
> 
> -Mark.


MilSpec depends :tu


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> MilSpec depends :tu


Ahhh, I see.

Okay, that's total :BS. I have another whole set of questions now...

**Backs away very slowly**

-Mark. :ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know if Mark-60 is ready for this crowd.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I don't know if Mark-60 is ready for this crowd.


Is anyone? Even us? :mn:mn:mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am ready for all of you rat bastards!!:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I am ready for all of you rat bastards!!:ss


Bring my MAW/PIF JRB


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Just picked up 4 bottles of Alpen Cellars wine-whoooooo hooooo!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Bring my MAW/PIF JRB


LOL. You think I might forget, huh?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> LOL. You think I might forget, huh?


Bring a coffee grinder too


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Bring a coffee grinder too


you had better invest in one or no more home roast for you


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mark-60 said:


> Ahhh, I see.
> 
> Okay, that's total :BS. I have another whole set of questions now...
> 
> ...


Just bring a bib, dude. You're gonna need it. :chk :chk :chk

:r:r:r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i cant make it... too bad for you guys


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i cant make it... too bad for you guys


Come on *out*, Z ... just ride the MC up. :tu

:r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

The Professor said:


> Come on *out*, Z ... just ride the MC up. :tu
> 
> :r


you are retarded...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> you are retarded...


:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

zemekone said:


> you are retarded...


but you can still come on *out *:r:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i cant make it... too bad for you guys


I didn't know Yahno instituted a height requirement...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> but you can still come on *out *:r:chk:chk:chk


in due time, Mark ... in due time. :tu :r :r :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i cant make it... too bad for you guys


Now that is a total bummer


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Now that is a total *bummer*


Nice. :tu :r :r :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I return from my vacation, and am lookin' forward to the herf!

JRB, you better bring a roasting setup. I got 2 lbs of Kona green bean (extra fancy) waiting for you to roast up!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> I return from my vacation, and am lookin' forward to the herf!
> 
> JRB, you better bring a roasting setup. I got 2 lbs of Kona green bean (extra fancy) waiting for you to roast up!


I have to work at this herf? :r Ok. I will bring it.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Take good care of my boy Dave 

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Take good care of my boy Dave
> 
> Have a great time everyone!


Will do.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Take good care of my boy Dave
> 
> Have a great time everyone!


Am I your boy? Awe shucks.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

No, I'm his boy!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Am I your boy? Awe shucks.


The old "who's your Daddy?" query comes to mind


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I have to work at this herf? :r Ok. I will bring it.


What? You think it's your birthday or something??? Of course you have to work.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> No, I'm his boy!


Well ... I guess I'm his girl. And let's be honest: that doesn't surprise *anyone*. 



vstrommark said:


> The old "who's your Daddy?" query comes to mind


Sadly ... there are *many* answers to that query.  :chk


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I have to work at this herf? :r Ok. I will bring it.


Yes, you do. Otherwise there might be a lynching by the other guests with all those coffee beans and no coffee.

:r

PS - found a place in Kona that'll sell Peaberry at just around $20/lb (think that included fedex shipping) but they only sell in 5 lb bags. I'll pass on that info to you at the herf.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Yes, you do. Otherwise there might be a lynching by the other guests with all those coffee beans and no coffee.
> 
> :r
> 
> PS - found a place in Kona that'll sell Peaberry at just around $20/lb (think that included fedex shipping) but they only sell in 5 lb bags. I'll pass on that info to you at the herf.


cool


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Forecast has slight chance of showers on Saturday, so I put up the EZ-UP to double the amount of outdoor covered space on the patio :tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

W000T! If I'm not eaten by the blackberry hedge tomorrow I should make it just in time to NUB Darrel after dinner! 

YESSSSSS!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Joan said:


> W000T! If I'm not eaten by the blackberry hedge tomorrow I should make it just in time to NUB Darrel after dinner!
> 
> YESSSSSS!:chk:chk:chk


Hell yeah on all counts! :chk :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joan said:


> W000T! If I'm not eaten by the blackberry hedge tomorrow I should make it just in time to NUB Darrel after dinner!
> 
> YESSSSSS!:chk:chk:chk


You whack brush until 2, rest til 3, catch the ferry off the island and be here by 6, run upstairs and take a shower then change into party grrl clothes. What's not to love?

Note to self: get video equipment in guest bath fixed.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Note to self: get video equipment in guest bath fixed.


Note to self: don't shower in Mark's guest bath.

Can't wait to herf tomorrow, Bro!!! I'll be there "early" tomorrow ... so be prepared to "entertain" me. (I love inappropriate "quotation" marks.)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Note to self: don't shower in Mark's guest bath.
> 
> Can't wait to herf tomorrow, Bro!!! I'll be there "early" tomorrow ... so be prepared to "entertain" me. (I love inappropriate "quotation" marks.)


"Trust me" there will be "entertainment"

Call me when you leave up there so we have an idea when to expect you.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Forecast has slight chance of showers on Saturday, so I put up the EZ-UP to double the amount of outdoor covered space on the patio :tu


Need another, I got an EZ-UP too (insert pun here).

10x10 (throw in another).


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

okay, just finished putting the southwestern rub on the 16lb brisket. That's double the size of the one we had last time. About to take the chicken off the smoker.

Tripp - I have a box of hand rolled from Jason for you.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Need another, I got an EZ-UP too (insert pun here).
> 
> 10x10 (throw in another).


Go ahead and bring it if you have the room. There is just enough room between the house and the fixed structure to put it if needed.

Starting to sound like a par-tay!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> "Trust me" there will be "entertainment"
> 
> Call me when you leave up there so we have an idea when to expect you.


Will "do." I plan to "leave" around 8am. Is that too early to "call?"

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Will "do." I plan to "leave" around 8am. Is that too early to "call?"
> 
> :r


No need to call then. We may be gone when you get here, but will be close by. Dog has a vet appointment at 10:30.

We'll plan on something lite but interesting for lunch.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Go ahead and bring it if you have the room. There is just enough room between the house and the fixed structure to put it if needed.
> 
> Starting to sound like a par-tay!


Loaded, have to move the case of Swisher's, but there is room.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> No need to call then. We may be gone when you get here, but will be close by. Dog has a vet appointment at 10:30.
> 
> We'll plan on something lite but interesting for lunch.


You didn't invite me...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> You didn't invite me...


You already have a date


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm here and the party is starting.:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I'm here and the party is starting.:ss


Indeed, she's upstairs right now in Darrel's room. :tu :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Indeed, she's upstairs right now in Darrel's room. :tu :r


Now, don't start rumors
:bn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Now, don't start rumors
> :bn


It's a fact! Mind you, Darrel won't be here until tomorrow and you are just using the computer ...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So... what about the rest of us, mind if we start showing up a bit earlier than 4pm? I wouldn't mind starting to throw back a few cigars starting at Noon.
:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So... what about the rest of us, mind if we start showing up a bit earlier than 4pm? I wouldn't mind starting to throw back a few cigars starting at Noon.
> :ss


Hey, the backyard is always open for the stumptown crew. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hey, the backyard is always open for the stumptown crew. :tu


Do you have a small table that you can set up back there for me to roast the beans? It needs to be a little distance from us because the roaster is loud.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

[swoooooon]

BRISKET! CIGARS! FRESH ROAST! SWEET GORILLAS! BY THE POND!

:chk :chk :chk :chk

But here it's raining. I'm ready to go in my Carrharts. Soon as Susan drops by we're taking the ferry over to the Vashon Bramble Fest... in the rain... I'd complain about it butt... my life is chocolate cake!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Do you have a small table that you can set up back there for me to roast the beans? It needs to be a little distance from us because the roaster is loud.


Yes we can handle that.

Executive lunch decision: There is a new Greek-themed restaurant named Daphne's (of SoCal extraction) located at the intersection of Cedar Hills Blvd and Hall St. in Beaverton. About noon.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> [swoooooon]
> 
> BRISKET! CIGARS! FRESH ROAST! SWEET GORILLAS! BY THE POND!
> 
> ...


There's cake????????????????


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure if I'll end up making this one or not 

I had a project at work that was supposed to run from 5pm yesterday to 3pm today, but its at least 4-5 hours behind and I'm running on only a couple of hours sleep.... we'll see if things stay on track from here out.. :hn


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

We're just getting ready to leave the house, see you guys soon:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have fun, y'all!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We are!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> We are!


Excellente!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Excellente!!


Wish you could be here, Tom. Perhaps we will call!

If you are in Portland and want to eat, now is the time to come over! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Wish you could be here, Tom. Perhaps we will call!
> 
> If you are in Portland and want to eat, now is the time to come over! :tu


Damn, I missed it....great to hear all your voices, though!

Joan...very sultry, indeed.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

It's 1AM PST, and I'm finally getting home. Great herf, folks. It was good to finally meet the Prof (aka - pansy boy), JayCarla, as well as the (in)famous Jovenhut! Hopefully this won't be the only time I'll get to herf with them.

It was also good to see the old faces: CigarGal, Joan, Bigwaved, Tripp and his significant other, and our outstanding host, vstrommark!

PS - Mark, did I leave a backpack there? I'll try to give you a call later to see if I can pick it up tomorrow. Also, I took the backroads home last night. Man, driving Blooming Fern Road home last at night makes for an exciting drive, especially with the large elevation changes coupled with lots of surprise turns as you crest the hills!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> PS - Mark, did I leave a backpack there? I'll try to give you a call later to see if I can pick it up tomorrow. Also, I took the backroads home last night. Man, driving Blooming Fern Road home last at night makes for an exciting drive, especially with the large elevation changes coupled with lots of surprise turns as you crest the hills!


Yes, indeed I do have a new backpack today! We should be back here by about noon, so stop by anytime after that. Breakfast and then coffee at Dave's on tap this morning.

Did you find any deer on that road? It's a bit intimidating if you don't know what's happening round the next rise or 90 degree sweeper.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the hospitality, Yahno.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for the hospitality, Yahno.


We'll call in at about 9:30.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome Time Last Night at Mark's (Vstrommark). Mark you are a fine Host. I am still full of all the Brisket you smoked and I feel very welcome with all your hospitality. Even though I don't drink Scotch I fell very well informed from your generous tastings of Fine Scotch.

I finally get to meet the Professor. We joined CS at the same time and you were my official first friend here. I applaud you at your determination to push me down the slope. (Thanks for the Cohiba Maduro :ss ) 
Enjoy your new job!


JayCarla - my Pac 10, Football and Pass friend it was Awesome getting to meet you too! Go Ducks!

CigarGal - The legenary Marianne. It was a pleasure talking with you again and thanks for the Fine Maduro's

Joan - I got Nubbed by Joan. Your a very funny girl. I am sorry I had to leave early as I would have enjoyed your antics

Big Waved - My Oregon Football friend you were gracious as ever passing around expensive ISOM's for all to try.

The Stumptown crew was a friendly as ever. It was nice to finally meet you Tripp & Jquirit.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Yes, indeed I do have a new backpack today! We should be back here by about noon, so stop by anytime after that. Breakfast and then coffee at Dave's on tap this morning.
> 
> Did you find any deer on that road? It's a bit intimidating if you don't know what's happening round the next rise or 90 degree sweeper.


Woo! I'll swing on by there around noon-thirty to try to pick it up.

Thankfully I didn't run into any deer on the drive home (literally or otherwise). That was something in the back of my mind reminding myself to "oh yeah, you might want to slow down coming around these turns... you're not driving your car anymore." I'm thinking of taking the same way back today so I can get the visual markers down on it. Driving it at night was a bit disorienting. Almost missed the turn right onto Golf Course Road to make the short jog to Blooming Fern.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Awesome Time Last Night at Mark's (Vstrommark). Mark you are a fine Host. I am still full of all the Brisket you smoked and I feel very welcome with all your hospitality. Even though I don't drink Scotch I fell very well informed from your generous tastings of Fine Scotch.
> 
> I finally get to meet the Professor. We joined CS at the same time and you were my official first friend here. I applaud you at your determination to push me down the slope. (Thanks for the Cohiba Maduro :ss )
> Enjoy your new job!
> ...


It was a pleasure to herf with you again, buddy. Until next time.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Great time last night!!! Next time I will sleep over though, 2.5 hour drive was a bummer. I was pretty much last minute the whole weekend and will be much more prepared next time.

Mark, you the host with the most! Excellent job.

Hope to do it again soon!

RB, hope you get some fish this week.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

I really wish I could have made it. I got busy at the air show and had to get my pics edited.

Here's one of my shots of the airplane I call "flying sex".










Aint she beautiful?

-Mark.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the great time, Mark and all the Stumptown regulars & visitors!!!!! I'm back up north and am resting for a few before taking off for dinner with an old friend. 

Really had a FANTASTIC time with everyone down south. Lots of great memories from my visit and I'm truly grateful for everyone showing up and having a good time. 

In the words of Mark, "it did not suck."  :chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey! No pics? It never happened. :2


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

It did not suck:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

jquirit said:


> It was also good to see the old faces: CigarGal...


Who are you calling old????????????


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Once again, Mark has hosted a marvelous herf. Nice to meet some new people as well as connect with old friends. There were so many cigars going around that it is all a blur-and I wasn't drinking the scotch!

Thanks Mark for the venue and the great bbq-Darrel-you are as charming in person as you are on the forum. And Dave...come on down to the lake anytime you want. Mi Casa...blah blah blah. Hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Great time last night!!! Next time I will sleep over though, 2.5 hour drive was a bummer. I was pretty much last minute the whole weekend and will be much more prepared next time.
> 
> Mark, you the host with the most! Excellent job.
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to meet you, jc.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Once again, Mark has hosted a marvelous herf. Nice to meet some new people as well as connect with old friends. There were so many cigars going around that it is all a blur-and I wasn't drinking the scotch!
> 
> Thanks Mark for the venue and the great bbq-Darrel-you are as charming in person as you are on the forum. And Dave...come on down to the lake anytime you want. Mi Casa...blah blah blah. Hugs and kisses to you all.


that scotch was tasty...so was the vino


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hey! No pics? It never happened. :2


just like Vegas


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Damn, I missed it....great to hear all your voices, though!
> 
> Joan...very sultry, indeed.


:tu

"Happy Birthday, Mister President..."

Mark's Joan imitation is getting pretty good, don't you think? :chk

DAG, he throws a great herf'n dinner party, too!

SO fun meeting Bruce, Darrel, and Jay, plus I got to see CigarGal and JCrew AGAIN!

Too bad I didn't get there til after eight, but you all helped make up for that by making me :r the rest of the evening. And saving some of that tasty bbq, too. YAY!

Aaaaaaaah... delicious sticks, excellent conversation, very tasty grillings, plus the scotch tasting aftermath hilarity reached a...uh... Just never underestimate the comic ingenuity of the lowland gorilla. Truly something to behold. 

Thanks again Mark and everyone! Happy to see we all made it home safe!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Joan said:


> :tu
> 
> "Happy Birthday, Mister President..."


I'm swooning!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Who are you calling old????????????


I ain't saying.. just saying.

:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> I ain't saying.. just saying.
> 
> :r


did you get your coffee? :tu Again, thank you for bringing the green beans back from the island, jCrew.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hey! No pics? It never happened. :2


:tpd:


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> did you get your coffee? :tu Again, thank you for bringing the green beans back from the island, jCrew.


(DAG!) I had to miss out on your post herf coffee party, sweet BigwaveD! Next time I'll inquire ahead of time so it's on my schedule.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> did you get your coffee? :tu Again, thank you for bringing the green beans back from the island, jCrew.


Yes I did ,except I shared it with my friends on Sunday night and it's almost gone. We drank too much of it and because of that I had trouble sleeping last night.

:r

Great tasty stuff, Dave. Thanks once again for roasting it all and sharing it with all of us!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I didn't get any coffee

Oh well, I'll have to roast my own....


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Hey! No pics? It never happened. :2


You can't *HANDLE* the proof!

Darrel (with ONE 'l') hit the whisky early, often, and HARD this herf. Also, please photoshop this one as it is BEGGING for some hot Prof on Zemekone action.

And even the Unibomber makes an appearance. Oh wait, that's the Prof. Freezing his arse off. In mid-60's weather! He even had to borrow a sweater from Joan... poor Joan!

:r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Hey! No pics? It never happened. :2





Bigwaved said:


> just like Vegas


GO BIGWAVED! [she giggles]

WHATHSATH (What Hoppen At The Herf Stays At The Herf). 

Unless we are skyping your voicemail from the herf...

:r :r:r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jquirit said:


> You can't *HANDLE* the proof!
> 
> And even the Unibomber makes an appearance. Oh wait, that's the Prof. Freezing his arse off. In mid-60's weather! He even had to borrow a sweater from Joan... poor Joan!
> 
> :r


Hey, The Prof looks pretty good in women's clothing so I was glad to do it. I only wish I'd brought more things for Dress Up Darrel Night!

[unladylike snork]


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> And even the Unibomber makes an appearance. Oh wait, that's the Prof. Freezing his arse off. In mid-60's weather! He even had to borrow a sweater from Joan... poor Joan!
> 
> :r


Yup, that's Darrel, aka "Tough as Nails". We forgot to find you a place for a manicure on Sunday, D. Hope that didn't ruin your day. Working clippers without a license can be *dangerous *:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn ... I was kinda hoping JCrew would forget to post those picks (just like he forgot his bag). 

For the record, it was a wet cold, which made it feel colder. Yeah ... that's it.  :chk :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joan said:


> Hey, The Prof looks pretty good in women's clothing so I was glad to do it. I only wish I'd brought more things for Dress Up Darrel Night!
> 
> [unladylike snork]


So he's one big Ken doll? So who's got the Barbie clothes!?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> So he's one big Ken doll? So who's got the Barbie clothes!?


That would be muziq in TX. He's Barbie and, actually, I'm Tina.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't believe I had to miss this! On the bright side I got 6 hours of sleep this weekend.. :hn

To all the out of towners, sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you. If you sit in silence for 5 minutes you'll know what you missed! :ss

Mark... I had a little summin' summin' for ya for your generous hosting and food that I'm sure was awesome, but I guess I'll just hold onto it until the next shilo-herf.. Speaking of... anything planned?

.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> I really wish I could have made it. I got busy at the air show and had to get my pics edited.
> 
> Here's one of my shots of the airplane I call "flying sex".
> 
> ...


Wish you could have made it, Mark. I didn't get the voicemail until late Sunday - sorry.

Can I take a copy of this picture to use as one of my random screen saver pics?


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So he's one big Ken doll? So who's got the Barbie clothes!?


I GOTS yer barbie clothes raht heah, boyfriend. :chk

Note to self: bring "the collection" plus rope burn kit to next herf with JQ. :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joan said:


> Note to self: bring "the collection" plus rope burn kit to next herf with JQ. :ss


Wha wha wha?! I thought we were playing "Dress up the the Profess' up"?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

But ... but ... *I* want "the collection." :bn


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jquirit said:


> *Wha wha wha?!* I thought we were playing "Dress up the the Profess' up"?


Hush now, my pretty. Someone will hear you!



Joan said:


> Note to self: bring "the collection" plus rope burn kit to next herf with JQ. *And b*ll g*g.* :ss


[much evil, EVIL laughter]


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Wish you could have made it, Mark. I didn't get the voicemail until late Sunday - sorry.
> 
> Can I take a copy of this picture to use as one of my random screen saver pics?


No worries! I'll try to make the next one.

Yes. You certainly can use these pics for your screen saver. Here's some more you may like.




























-Mark.


----------



## sirreal1 (Jul 22, 2006)

It was great meeting all of you that made it before I headed out. Mark, thanks for the hospitality. Dave, thanks for the great talk. To all the others I didn't get to know this time around, it was a pleasure, and I'll make it to a Stumptown herf sooner than later! And Darrel... great to finally meet you, and safe travels back home... I can still smell the 5000. 

See, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't exist. :tu

-Jim (from Vancouver)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

sirreal1 said:


> It was great meeting all of you that made it before I headed out. Mark, thanks for the hospitality. Dave, thanks for the great talk. To all the others I didn't get to know this time around, it was a pleasure, and I'll make it to a Stumptown herf sooner than later! And Darrel... great to finally meet you, and safe travels back home... I can still smell the 5000.
> 
> See, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't exist. :tu
> 
> -Jim (from Vancouver)


Welcome to CS, Jim. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

sirreal1 said:


> It was great meeting all of you that made it before I headed out. Mark, thanks for the hospitality. Dave, thanks for the great talk. To all the others I didn't get to know this time around, it was a pleasure, and I'll make it to a Stumptown herf sooner than later! And Darrel... great to finally meet you, and safe travels back home... I can still smell the 5000.
> 
> See, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't exist. :tu
> 
> -Jim (from Vancouver)


It was great meeting you, Jim! I gotta say, as a lurker, you've attained legendary status. 1 post?!? :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sirreal1 said:


> It was great meeting all of you that made it before I headed out. Mark, thanks for the hospitality. Dave, thanks for the great talk. To all the others I didn't get to know this time around, it was a pleasure, and I'll make it to a Stumptown herf sooner than later! And Darrel... great to finally meet you, and safe travels back home... I can still smell the 5000.
> 
> See, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't exist. :tu
> 
> -Jim (from Vancouver)


It was great to finally meet in person! :tu

That 5000 was fantastic. Thanks for everything! 

Funny ... we joined here only 2 days apart.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I didn't get any coffee
> 
> Oh well, I'll have to roast my own....


Who decided not to come over to my house on Sunday?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

sirreal1 said:


> It was great meeting all of you that made it before I headed out. Mark, thanks for the hospitality. Dave, thanks for the great talk. To all the others I didn't get to know this time around, it was a pleasure, and I'll make it to a Stumptown herf sooner than later! And Darrel... great to finally meet you, and safe travels back home... I can still smell the 5000.
> 
> See, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't exist. :tu
> 
> -Jim (from Vancouver)


It was a pleasure to meet you, Jim. You will surely get the call next time we plan on causing trouble.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Who decided not to come over to my house on Sunday?


speaking of, tell L I said, "tag, you're 'it'."


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> speaking of, tell L I said, "tag, you're 'it'."


I think it was "goose!"


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Wha wha wha?! I thought we were playing "Dress up the the Profess' up"?


He won't be there, but you will do:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I think it was "goose!"


Tell her that I have a secret :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I think it was "goose!"


Goose, you're it? Never played that one. I guess I did miss a lot. Sorry, Dave. I had orders to be home by 5 pm and I just barely made it. Don't think I wasn't bummed about it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Tell her that I have a secret :r


just one? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Goose, you're it? Never played that one. I guess I did miss a lot. Sorry, Dave. I had orders to be home by 5 pm and I just barely made it. Don't think I wasn't bummed about it.


I know. I heard about the time crunch. You want me to send some roasted beans to you?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> just one? :r


Don't tell her *that* one!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Don't tell her *that* one!


hmmm..extortion, anyone?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> hmmm..extortion, anyone?


Dave, I've got some kona beans from Sweet Maria's...I.m good. I just wanted to whine a bit.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Dave, I've got some kona beans from Sweet Maria's...I.m good. I just wanted to whine a bit.


like a dry bearing?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> like a dry bearing?


yeah...like that!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> yeah...like that!


they have an online course for that


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Figures, the one herf I miss...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Figures, the one herf I miss...


Dude, you missed the last three


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Figures, the one herf I miss...


What happened to you, Joey? I know Dave tried calling you a few times to find out what's going on and if you're going to make it, but there was not a peep from you.

Are things going better for you now?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I died, but I'm ok now :chk


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> I died, but I'm ok now :chk


 Zombie! Shoot him! Burn it with fire!

:gn:gn

Glad to hear you're feeling better now. Now we need to have another herf.
:ss


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

jquirit said:


> Now we need to have another herf.
> :ss


:tpd:


----------

